# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [13-01-18] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - GSM v4.7 - New Models Added for Motorola Network Fix...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UltimateGSM v4.7 for UMTv2 / UMT Pro Innovative and Intelligent*      _Added:_ *New Model for Motorola Network Fix* _(Exclusive)_
- XT1550
- XT1609
- XT1622
- XT1635-01
- XT1642
- XT1643
- XT1676
- XT1684  _- Added Automatic and Manual Mode incase Model is not auto-detected._
- This option will fix Network issue caused by New FRP Reset Method.
- If you get IMEI back to original, but no network, please full flash phone.
- This feature will revert back phone to original factory state.   *Minor Bug Fixes and Improvements*    *WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO          ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE   OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS   SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF   FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID /   IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.    PLEASE          DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND          SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

